
ActiveRecord Gets Identity Maps in Rails 3.1 - mileszs
http://edgerails.info/articles/what-s-new-in-edge-rails/2011/04/21/activerecord-identity-map/index.html
======
Corrado
Rails 3.1 is shaping up to be a really awesome update. This combined with the
AR cache is a great thing!

